# Opening 450 Acres, Trophy Management, need a few more prime hunting property $900 YR



## rodwill1234 (Feb 22, 2015)

Bang Bang club-Prime hunting property for trophy deer and turkey backs up near Lake Sinclair and plum creek. need only a few more people to join that would take care of this property like it was their own and honest folks, 9 MEMBERS hunt allowed plus Limited guest ,Lots of Trophy deer on property on 450 arcs of 18 years Trophy management, 10 + food plots, hardwood, pines, River and creeks and camping area, limited spots available, call Rodney soon @ 678-342-7687 OR cell 770-380-3830 need 900.00 yr each person and a little help with the food plots


----------



## accutripp1 (Feb 23, 2015)

*looking for lease*

Can u pm me details, county?


----------



## davidkelly8489 (Feb 23, 2015)

Very interested can you pm me details and could I come look at it?


----------



## Headhunter1 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Interested*

Please PM me lease details or more info.


----------



## rodwill1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

Please e-mail me at ewfountains@bellsouth.net for open spots or call 770-380-3830 Thanks..... Rodney


----------



## Bobbyson32 (Mar 4, 2015)

would like to know more about the club I am looking for a club in was in one last your but they are  not going to have it this season I am looking for something that I can be in longer than one year  thank you Bobby I will call  to


----------



## rodwill1234 (Mar 6, 2015)

The last two pictures are taken on these turkeys was 2015 of march i forgot to set the right date on camera.


----------



## rodwill1234 (Mar 12, 2015)

*Turkey season*

Hello Hunters... Turkey season is coming up on the weekend of 21st cant wait  wooo hooooo


----------



## ruvig8r (Apr 2, 2015)

Are you still looking for mambers?


----------



## rodwill1234 (Apr 2, 2015)

ruvig8r said:


> Are you still looking for mambers?


yes


----------



## rodwill1234 (May 14, 2015)

Hunters need only a few more to hunt on this trophy management land for 2015 call soon......... 678-342-7687 or cell 770-380-3830


----------



## Brooks6 (May 24, 2015)

County????


----------

